# Saulosi only tank



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I just started a new project. This time a saulosi only tank. Now with 30 juvies with 5/6 cm.



















Male #1










Male #2










Male #1 and 2










And 2 more males
























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Love your tank. :thumb: I had a saulosi only tank for a long time. Started with 15 juvies and ended up with 8 males and 7 females. I kept 3 males and the 7 females in a 55g with rusty for a little while and eventually only kept 1m and 6f in a 30g tank. Now i have my male in an all male tank and my females in my parents tank at their house.

Nice setup and love the choice of species!!!!


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

I am still kicking myself for choosing demasoni over Saulosi...

Nice tank though. no doubt about that.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice tank! Ps. Saulosi is a good choice for a species tank. :thumb: I had a 38 gallon(3ft.) saulosi tank for a year - very prolific breeders!


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful Tank! :thumb: Saulosi have long been one of my favorite mbuna.


----------



## Deftones5 (May 3, 2011)

awesome tank! *** always said an all lab tank is electrifying and apparently saulosi are too. :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for all your feedback!

Here are some photos of 22 little guys that are growing in my sump:




























And 18 that I just took from a small female:










The males are growing well and showing their colours:




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

That's one sweet tank!


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Another female holding!



















The males are really getting their colours...




























I have now 9 males identified but most of them are still like this:










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful tank! What size is that tank? And what are the plants in there?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like some type of valisneria.. maybe jungle, corkescrew, etc..


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

You'll get bored of them after awhile.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

The plants are valisneria gigantea.
The fishes are really getting their color now...




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

Really good looking tank :thumb:


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

WOW.. They color quickly. First photo was June 15 & the most recent, July 2.

How big are they now?

Also- Are you doing anything special to promote the growth of the Val?

Thanks-


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Very nice tank! Saulosi are some of my favorite fish.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



cantrell00 said:


> How big are they now?
> 
> Also- Are you doing anything special to promote the growth of the Val?


Now they are almost 6 cm and they are really colouring fast!
I do nothing for the valls - just put them in the sand.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here is a video made today...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## cap70 (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats! Saulosi are probably my favorite Malawi fish. I have a group of them with other Mbunas and right now thinking about going solo with them in the tank. Muito bonito o aquario. :thumb:


----------



## cap70 (Apr 14, 2011)

cantrell00 said:


> I am still kicking myself for choosing demasoni over Saulosi...


May I know why?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Demasoni are evil & kill each other.. Saulosi - not so much..


----------



## cap70 (Apr 14, 2011)

They kill each other even if kept in a "good" M/F ratio? How many did you loose already from killings?

I was going to ask this question in a separate thread so I don't hijack Diogo's thread. 

I'm REALLY considering Demasonis , although I have heard many bad stories about them(but then I also heard about many fish I kept successfully in the past)

I have bred some agressive fish in the past(Many Tropheus, Auratus, Zebras, Kenyi etc). How the Demasonis compare?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

> They kill each other even if kept in a "good" M/F ratio? How many did you loose already from killings?
> 
> I was going to ask this question in a separate thread so I don't hijack Diogo's thread.
> 
> ...


Had 35 in a 180 & by the time I sold them (6 months later) - I had 16.

I can't really compare them to the species you listed.. I keep other aggressive species too, Cyno Hara being one of them. Demasoni are relentless in their aggression towards one-another. Primarily the males but the females can be really nasty too.. The Hara in comparison are aggresive but it seems to be concentrated to the immediate area around their territory (18" in dia.) I have had as many as 5 Hara males colored at the same time - 2 that stay colored all the time. The dominant male Dem will freak if he sees another male "showing" unless it is all the way on the other end of the tank. I have seen them pursue another fish for a 4' length in the tank though.

My tank had an averabundance of male demasoni for sure but it just got to be a pain to try & reduce the number while also increasing the number of females. When they get over two & approaching 3" in length, get ready to start pulling fish.

Demasoni are gorgeous, male & female alike, but for me, there are plenty of other options in blue/black barred fish to not have to deal with their "characteristics".


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I never had good luck with Demasoni either. I've had success with a lot of other aggressive species but not them. They really are just relentless. Saulosi are peaceful in comparison. If I ever do a similar tank I will do Saulosi or White Labs and Cy. Afra.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

You bought all of these Saulosi unsexed right? And you got that good of a male to female ratio? Or are the majority of males hiding their colors from the dominant one?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

> You bought all of these Saulosi unsexed right? And you got that good of a male to female ratio? Or are the majority of males hiding their colors from the dominant one?


I think the latter as several are just now maturing... Surely there are more that are just late bloomers...


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, I bought them juveniles and I guess I had lucky. IÃ‚Â´m shure I will have some late bloomers, but the ratio looks like fine to me. Now I can identify 9 males in the 30 fish colony.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

It looks like you got very lucky! :thumb:


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Give it another year and tell us how many males you end up with.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

> Give it another year and tell us how many males you end up with.


+1


----------



## cap70 (Apr 14, 2011)

cantrell00 said:


> > They kill each other even if kept in a "good" M/F ratio? How many did you loose already from killings?
> >
> > I was going to ask this question in a separate thread so I don't hijack Diogo's thread.
> >
> ...


Thanks for posting your experiences, really appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

The males are realy getting their colours now! Here are some photos of the 5 identified males:

Male 1:










Male 2










Male 3










Male 4










Male 5










Males 1, 3 e 5










Males 1 e 4










Males 2 e 4










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

nice,I also have a saulosi only 75 gallon set-up,it was fun to watch the males colour up, I,m pretty sure I have 4 males of 21 fish,but only 2 of them stay fully coloured,its my favourite tank,and definatley not bored of them :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Today I ad some new valisnerias. Here is the result:



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here is one video of the tank with the new decor...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## chptunes (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks great Diogo. This species looks great (males and females). Nice work!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

nice,thought I would share,crappy camera video though


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

newforestrob said:


> nice,thought I would share,crappy camera video though


Nice! How many males and females do you have?

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks,I wish I had a better camera,I think 4 males of 21 total


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Today I took 100 **** from 4 females:



















And I have another female holding:

































Now I have more than 200 saulosis. 60 are 3 weeks old:
























40 with 2 months:










And the 100 shown before.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here are some more pics of the males:





































And some more holding females:














































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Busy boys! Wish you were stateside, would love to take a few fry off your hands.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Wish you were stateside, would love to take a few fry off your hands.


You and me both! :thumb:


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

im starting a saulosi only tank in the next couple of months so watching this thread with interest.

what size is the tank?


----------



## PChap (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot... you have ruined my night because now I'm really jealous. 

You have a very good eye when it comes to presenting a tank.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Thank you all for your coments!



Will1983 said:


> what size is the tank?


This tank is 175x60x50 cm (sorry I donÃ‚Â´t nkow the size in ft)
Just for the record, yesterday I took 50 **** more from 2 females... and I have at least 4 females still holding!!! Now I have more than 250 ****.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Saulosi = Breed like rabbits in Swahili... :thumb:


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, me too, wishing you were stateside. I'd be knocking on your door begging for some. Its been a nightmare trying to find saulosi at a decent price. Finally found some, but I'm waiting on them to grow out... And I will still have to put them in a grow out tank...


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I wish some of you were near me in East Tennessee. I have about twenty or so Saulosi I need to get rid of. Just the other day I noticed a holding fish in my grow out tank.


----------



## PChap (Mar 6, 2007)

Jmanolinsky said:


> I wish some of you were near me in East Tennessee. I have about twenty or so Saulosi I need to get rid of. Just the other day I noticed a holding fish in my grow out tank.


Bah, if I didn't have a full time career and the semester started next week I would make the 4 1/2 hr drive in a heartbeat to pick some up from you. I like roadtrips...


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Jmanolinsky said:


> I wish some of you were near me in East Tennessee. I have about twenty or so Saulosi I need to get rid of. Just the other day I noticed a holding fish in my grow out tank.


Wish I lived closer! 20 hour drive isn't on my to-do list though :lol:


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Diogo Lopes said:


> This tank is 175x60x50 cm (sorry I donÃ‚Â´t nkow the size in ft)


That's about 72"x24"x20". That's about 150 Gallons.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



The King Crabb said:


> Diogo Lopes said:
> 
> 
> > This tank is 175x60x50 cm (sorry I donÃ‚Â´t nkow the size in ft)
> ...


Thanks! :thumb:

Yesterday I made a big water change (just before vacations) and today...






HereÃ‚Â´s the result...










A second female just before spawn. The male was the same and 10 min after the first one!










The males fighting and trying to convince the second female to spawn.










The 7 males (4 already with nice colors...
































































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Same male within 10 minutes of each other? What a player! :lol:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

just a quick question,I have noticed that what I think are females,none of them have egg spots,what about yours?


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

newforestrob said:


> just a quick question,I have noticed that what I think are females,none of them have egg spots,what about yours?


My females donÃ‚Â´t have eggspots.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## dillon0990 (Jun 11, 2011)

How are you enjoying this tank? Im considering to do one myself. Do they not eat the valisnerias? and what type of rock is that?


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Generally mbuna don't eat valisneria, it tastes very bad to them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tell that to mine. :thumb: Vallisneria, anubias, java fern...the works. :lol:


----------



## dillon0990 (Jun 11, 2011)

i know plants arent natural in lake malawi but i think my new tank will have plants. i love the way they can add alot to the tank.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Tank looks great! Also, those are some of the best looking Saulosi males/females I've ever seen! I have a colony, and my male is nice looking but my females have a little black in them (even when holding) which bugs me. Your females look great, I love the all yellow females, you got a great strain of Saulosi :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Thank you all for your feedback. 
After 4 months now I have 7 males and 18 females in the aquarium along with 15 juveniles. 6 out oif 7 males are blue. Here are their pictures:
































































And some general photos and one video

































The females are allways holding and now I have more than 300 juveniles in the growth tank:

































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Your tank continues to amaze me! I think that I am doing a Saulosi only tank in the 7' I just got, solely because of this thread. Amazing work! Do you have just the one fry tank? How do you keep the newest fry from being eaten?


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



The King Crabb said:


> Your tank continues to amaze me! I think that I am doing a Saulosi only tank in the 7' I just got, solely because of this thread. Amazing work! Do you have just the one fry tank? How do you keep the newest fry from being eaten?


Thanks for your kind words!

I have to places where I put the new **** - the refugium on the sump and one above tank with 50x50x35 cm. They only go to the growth tank wich is almost 500 liters when they about 1 cm.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

You have an above tank fry tank? Can we see that! :drooling:

This doesn't really pertain, but that tumbler you made on Youtube looks great!


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here is the above tank (here before the saulosis):










And the refugium in the sump:










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Does the above tank part incorporate some kind of filtration? Something like an above tank sump?


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



The King Crabb said:


> Does the above tank part incorporate some kind of filtration? Something like an above tank sump?


Yes the above tank is connected to the main tank - itÃ‚Â´s like an above sump. The water falls again to the main tank by gravity.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry for all these questions, I'm planning out a Saulosi only 7' tank soon.

Does the flow affect the fry growth at all? In my plan I have (2) 20G (~105 liter) tanks down low. The first will have a divider in the middle of it, holding moms on one side and babies from day 1 to 1/2" (~1cm). The second 20G will have babies from 1/2"-1" (~1cm-2.5cm). Not sure on the filtration, that's where my question comes in. How many times is the water turned over and how strong is the current in your fry tanks?


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



The King Crabb said:


> Does the flow affect the fry growth at all? In my plan I have (2) 20G (~105 liter) tanks down low. The first will have a divider in the middle of it, holding moms on one side and babies from day 1 to 1/2" (~1cm). The second 20G will have babies from 1/2"-1" (~1cm-2.5cm). Not sure on the filtration, that's where my question comes in. How many times is the water turned over and how strong is the current in your fry tanks?


The above tank is a 15 Gallon one and the water flows from a Eheim 2128 (that takes the water from the main tank to the above tank). The flow is around 1000 l/h and I donÃ‚Â´t have problems. The **** seam to like the current.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for answering all my questions, I really appreciate it


----------



## jsttryn (Oct 3, 2011)

I just wanted to say wow! And I really do love the setup you have here. I wouldn't even know where to begin to create a 3 tank setup like this, raising that amount of fry and finding some outlet to get rid of them.

Again, great job!
Tom


----------



## chptunes (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome set up Diogo. This thread inspires many folks that have or want Saulosi. Thanks for sharing. I have a 2" group of eight Saulosi.. they are just starting to breed.


----------



## aquaholic85 (Nov 22, 2007)

How do you end up removing the holding females?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

aquaholic85 said:


> How do you end up removing the holding females?


The $10,000 question. It has to be a pain to catch them!


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice tank and fish :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

First of all IÃ‚Â´m soory for the long time with no answers and updates.



Floridagirl said:


> aquaholic85 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you end up removing the holding females?
> ...


Not really! Normally at night with the lights out for some 1 hour itÃ‚Â´s easy to catch them.
Some days ago I caught 10 females (they were all holding) and I manage to take more than 300 fishes. The female that had more fish had 48.


















































































Here they are in the above tank:










And in the sump refugium sme bigger ones:



















But the main reason to be here today is the fact that I had siameses fish. They have two heads and just one tail. Did anyone have seen something like this?










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Diogo,

This is a great thread, thanks for keeping it up. You must be the #1 supplier of Saulosi in Lisbon :thumb:

Nice shot of the Siamese!!! Last time I saw a fish with 2 heads was a carp in the warm water discharge from a nuclear plant near Bowmanville Ontario.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! I never knew that siamese fish happened in aquariums! I'm simply astounded!

All great updates! Did that female really have 48 fry?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I hear about a two-headed fish every year or so.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



The King Crabb said:


> All great updates! Did that female really have 48 fry?


Yes she did! Each photo is just one litter!

About the siamese - I must say that they are not a two headed fish. They are siamese wich is a lot differente. These are two fishes taht are connected.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here is a video of the 300 juvies...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry to bump this thread.. but this tank is just amazing.

I really want to try something like this and have always loved and wanted to get a Pseudotropheus saulosi tank going!

Inspirational for sure!


----------

